# R.I.P. Phylis Diller



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Comedian Phyllis Diller dies at 95.* 

Just saw this announcement, sad! She was a funny lady.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I just saw that!

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-phyllis-diller-20120821,0,4800295.story

She and Lucille Ball were the first female comedians I remember.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*cry* LOVED Phyllis Diller & Bob Hope movies!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm afraid my first reaction on hearing the news was surprise that she had been still alive.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

My mom, who passed away five years ago, was simply beautiful. Whenever there was a celebrity look-alike contest, she used to dress up as Phyllis Diller, and she usually won. So sorry to learn that Phyllis has passed away now, too.


----------



## Sutton Shields (Jul 18, 2012)

She was a tremendous talent and will be missed.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I remember seeing her on TV back in the 1960s. She was a funny lady. R.I.P. Phyllis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also in the obits tonight was William Windham -- probably most recognizable as the curmudgeonly local doc on _Murder She Wrote_ as well as Scott Mckenzie -- be sure to wear some flowers in your hair. . . . . . . .


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

A real ground breaker... watched a good documentary about her a while back, think you can stream it on Netflix...really worth a look.

yes you can: http://movies.netflix.com/WiMovie/Goodnight_We_Love_You/70057637?trkid=2361637


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember years back: I was upset that the kids teased me about my freckles; well, not after seeing a photo of her without makeup. I couldn't believe the before and after. You would never know to look at her that she had tons of freckles.
THANKS Ms. Diller; you changed a kid's life in your own funny way. * R.I.P.*


----------

